# LS not turning to "paste"



## Obsidian (Jan 9, 2015)

I need some advice. I'm making my second batch of LS, used only water for dissolving the KoH with a basic olive/coconut recipe. 

Its been cooking for about 2.5 hours, its completely transparent and zap free but still quite fluid. In fact, it could easily be poured at this stage. I used full water  plus 1 Tbs of madder root infused water for color. Could that be the issue?

I tried the clarity test but I think the madder root is messing with that. The water turns white when I dissolve some of the batter. Its also possible the SF is higher then planned as I don't know the purity of my KoH.

Do I absolutely need a stiff paste or can I go ahead and dilute the soap as it is now?


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 9, 2015)

Its official, soap is weird. I figured there was no reason to keep cooking my soap as it was done so I added in the water and it instantly turned into a stiff paste:shock: Its simmering away in the crock as we speak.


----------



## Susie (Jan 9, 2015)

I have stopped questioning what the soap does or does not do.  I have had the same exact recipe do different stages/consistencies on subsequent batches.  If I wonder what is going on, I zap test.  Period.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah soap IS weird. I try to follow the LS Zen of Susie: if it doesn't zap, its done; move on.
I like the idea of madder root for color, let us know how that turns out.


----------



## seven (Jan 9, 2015)

agree with the above. i've thrown away a batch coz i thought it failed (it stayed fluid just like Obsi's). now i've came to a conclusion that each LS batch can have different stages and outcome. if it doesn't zap, i'd say: dilute..


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with LS that doesn't follow rules, lol. It's diluting now and it looks like the color is going to be a weird brownish pink. I didn't use a lot of madder, not like I do in CP.
Its a ok color so far but I'll reserve judgement until its had a chance to rot for awhile.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2015)

Quick question for you all.  Do any of you color your LS?   Just wondering how you would compensate for the golden color.  I don't think I will but never discount the possibility at some point.  I see some LS on etsy that's a nice clear soap with pretty colors and I'm thinking they aren't being made from scratch but from purchased bases....I could be wrong though.   Mine's never been crystal clear.  Mine's usually a clear golden color.  TIA


----------



## Susie (Jan 9, 2015)

I use several different things to color my LS.  I use infused oils(paprika/anatto) to make the paste, or I use the liquid colorants intended for MP.  I LOVE the green color I get from adding the blue color to the amber LS!  Perfect shade for Christmas!  The beauty of using those liquids for LS is that the colors don't morph like they do with CP bars.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 9, 2015)

So madder ended up making something that looks latte with extra milk. Its kinda ugly for soap but makes me want coffee.


----------

